
Thermodynamic impact of human domination of the biosphere (2015) - anigbrowl
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4534254/
======
api
"Because there is no substitute or replacement energy for living biomass,"

Huh? Energy is energy.

~~~
anigbrowl
So if you run out of food you can just eat batteries? Unless you are the AI
I've been waiting to meet, that's not going to work so well.

